# Ouverture fichier pages sur PC



## lauriannedes (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !
Je travaille sur iPad depuis maintenant 2 ans et demi. En effet, je prends mes cours via l'application Pages. Je m'envoie ensuite ces fichiers par mail au fichier "word" pour pouvoir les ouvrir et les enregistrer sur mon PC via openoffice.
Jusqu'à l'iOs 7 aucun soucis ! Seulement voila, depuis la mise à jour de l'ios 7 et donc de pages, les dossiers word sont générés au format "docx" et donc impossible de les ouvrir avec Openoffice ! 
J'ai tout essayé, tout cherché et... je n'ai rien trouvé ! Une manipulation qui était tellement facile hier devient impossible aujourd'hui et franchement ça ne m'arrange vraiment pas pour mon boulot ! Enregistrer au format PDF n'est pas possible pour moi car je dois modifier mes documents (qui sont des documents mis en page donc pas de copier/coller envisageable...)

Si jamais vous avez une solution pour ouvrir les nouveaux docx de Pages sur openoffice je vous en serait éternellement reconnaissante ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## lineakd (23 Novembre 2013)

@lauriannedes, soit la bienvenue!
Ici, tu trouveras le même sujet de discussion.
Te servir d'icloud, puis d'aller sur le site icloud avec un navigateur sur ton ordi et de modifier tes cours.
Ou d'utiliser une autre application sur ta tablette pour prendre tes cours, en attendant la résolution de ton problème. Elle est proche chez libreoffice.


----------



## lauriannedes (26 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse ! Je vais tester ça de cette manière, via iCloud ! 
Je trouverais dommage de devoir utiliser un autre logiciel quand même, car jusque-là j'en étais pleinement satisfaite ! 
À quoi correspond le dernier lien donné ? Est ce Apple qui prend en compte tous ces rapports de bug pour arranger le problème ? 

Bonne journée à toi !


----------



## rgi (26 Novembre 2013)

perso j'importe mes docs pages au format doc (word) depuis icloud


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2013)

@lauriannedes, ce dernier lien est simplement une remontée de bug sur libreoffice pour les développeurs de ce logiciel. En bas de page, tu trouveras un lien pour télécharger libreoffice en beta mais elle est loin d'être parfaite. 
Je ne sais pas si apple s'en sert.


----------

